# Fat or Gravid?



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

Guys just need your opinion is my berdie "doink" just very well fed (fat) or gravid?

your opinions please.


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I would say gravid


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Have a feel of her belly can you feel round things? if you can then she is gravid.


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would say gravid but you won't feel anything till she is quit close to laying!


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

O bugger

LOL we only got her and the other 2 the other day, no wonder why she has been eating like a pig and basking loads.

We have had a feel but cant feel anything yet.

The male is coming out asap little bugger.

So we could be looking at having a small clan of small berdies at some pint.

Right now how to tell the other half we will be having babys..........erm!


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

1 of my females had 4 clutch’s last year and was only housed with my male for couple months. So because they retain sperm you might get another clutch in about 35 days. (that’s about how long it took if my female if they had more than 1 clutch) 
Here’s a pic of my female last year when she was gravid! 
P.S is she digging yet?


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

She's not digging yet but has become a bit moody (if you can call a berdie moody)

We are going to see what happens if we put a littler tray in with some dampmsand or vermiculaite to see if she responds to that.


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

i would say 99.9% gravid :lol:


----------



## Shingami (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck with her bex. She really does eat like a pig like I said lol 
Its possible she was gravid before I even took her to you. A Few days before I brought them to you, the male was doing some head bobbing lol, so its possible


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL he has been bopping alot latly and went for bex and cgarged her lol. We have a box in there for her to dig in.

We named the male Merlin and the gravid femal has been renames ad rolo now lol little femal is thumper as she keeps bashing everything lol.

Cant waite to see if she does lay


----------



## Schneddon (Aug 24, 2008)

I would say definitely gravid.... looks almost exactly like my female that is gravid atm


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

pregnant lol id put money on it . 3 p


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

definitly keep updating us, i dont usually enter this part of the forum, im more on exotics, but still, i like babies of all animals! haha


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice, hope she is gravid, love baby beardies. The fact that she has her head in a food bowl makes her just look like a fatty tho lol


----------



## pumpkineater (Jan 13, 2008)

bexley18 said:


> O bugger
> 
> LOL we only got her and the other 2 the other day, no wonder why she has been eating like a pig and basking loads.
> 
> ...


 
Sit him down and explain about the beardies and the bees..... :whistling2:

Seriously, you have adult animals of opposite genders cohabiting, then act surprised when they reproduce? :lol2:


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok i have kept an eye on her and i seriously think she is just fat. BUT we do have a sandfire female that we put in with the male and within minutes he was head bopping and hey presto they did their thing right infront of us. shockin!! lol

she is now getting very round eating loads and being very restless so i am guessing that she is gravid. i will defo keep you updated on her progress. iv put her a box of damp vermiculite in but she doesnt seem to be interested yet but its still early days. :2thumb:


----------



## pumpkineater (Jan 13, 2008)

Surely I can't be the only one a little concerned by this? 

A quick look in the classifieds will show you how many bearded dragons there are for sale, some people are even giving them away. 

They aren't exactly in short supply in pet shops either, I've heard of breeders exchanging baby beardies for a box of livefood, simply because the market is so flooded they have little to no sale value anymore.

Is it your 'reptile rescue' you're promoting in your sig? Surely anyone responsible for a rescue doesn't deliberately set out to breed animals?


----------



## jamesleanne (Jul 7, 2008)

My beardie looks like that all the time weather she is pregnant or not. Even when she is pregnant you cant feel any eggs at all, the first give away is she feels heavy.

The way we tell if any of our females are pregnant is by putting them in with the boys (supervised I must add) and if they ignore the girl then thats a good indication she's gravid. One of our boys is like a hormonal teenager :lol2:He never gets it wrong:lol2:


----------

